# Hydration Pack



## MilesMom

For anyone who trail runs or goes on long hikes with their Vizsla, I just got a new hydration pack for myself and Miles. The pack we got is from Salomon. We've used it about 5 times so far, including a 12 mile off leash trail run this morning. I used to try to hold Miles' leash, water for both of us, and just plan long runs in areas I knew there were water stations so we could fill up again. 

This new pack has given us so much freedom. We ran 12 miles on a remote trail without worry about fuel and water. It has a bladder in the main pouch with a spout for me to drink out of. It has 2 pouches on the shoulder straps for water bottles. I put a water bottle on the L pouch for Miles (and can refill from my supply on my back) and in the other shoulder pouch I put his leash, E collar remote, and poop bags since this pack has easy access. On the side compartments I put my phone, a small first aid kit, and fuel/ calories for myself and Miles. We haven't utilized the back compartment on top of the bladder yet, but when Chase starts running we will probably need more space. 

This vest is fitted and light. I haven't gotten any chafing and I don't think it slows us down at all. I have the Advanced Skin 5. It's a bit of a splurge, but since running is essentially a free sport outside of shoes and any competitions, I rationalized it that way. Miles gives it a high 5 and wanted to share with his Vizsla friends!


----------



## Laika

Definitely a splurge! I have one as well for trail running, and really like the fit/ comfort! Will definitely be putting it to use with Laika once her mileage is increased.

Love Miles' high five pic


----------



## Rudy

WE HAVE 3 

ONE FOR ME

2 FOR MY MATES 

GREAT CHOICES ALL OF YOU


----------



## redbirddog

A hydration pack has made our long hikes much more enjoyable. 1/2 a gallon of water we share as we hike. Both dogs drink from the stream of water I send toward their mouths. Not having enough water is the limiting variable for long hikes. A well spent investment.
RBD


----------



## datacan

CAMELBAK. 
Equally important is what goes inside. Double RO filtered water TDS 2, back filled with electrolytes. Keeps us going for a while.


----------



## harrigab

one of the benefits of living in Lake District, Ruby has her own hydration supply


----------



## Rudy




----------



## Rudy

If your just a walker which is great and stay local with your Loved Reds 

the Bottle and Sling is a fine option as well 

freeing up your hands and gives you access to other options We need '

your leash whistle or camera


----------



## solefald

datacan said:


> Equally important is what goes inside. Double RO filtered water TDS 2, back filled with electrolytes. Keeps us going for a while.


Hm... I used to have a salt water fish tank with coral, so I had a RO-DI system hooked up. Broke down the tank when bought the house few months ago and RO-DI unit has been sitting in the garage unused. Perhaps its time to hook it back up. I never liked the taste of that water though. Even with 2 polishers.


I like the RuffWear packs. 



Come with water bottles
[img]

And Vizsla tested!

[img]

[img]


----------



## Rudy

When were working extreme very raw stuff

I use the custom (Skid plates in Hunter orange)

they reduce abrasions punctures and more and with the top open they have cooling properties as well

great in heavy cover

Great live pics as well solefald  and thanks for sharing them



Ruffwear makes very good products


----------



## Rudy

Here are some fine options depending on your mate and passions"


----------



## MilesMom

We have a pack that Miles carries but I only use it when we are on a walking hike. We usually trail run for a few hrs so I carry the water for us instead. We have a Kyjen pack. It's a bit big for Miles so we hope Chase can grow into it and Miles can get a new one.


----------

